# 9 Mpg Out Of A 6.4 Psd?



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just got back from a 1500 mile round trip to Hatteras NC. My fuel economy varied between 8-10. Pulled thru hills in PA and MD with about a 7500lb TT. I tried it with cruise on, cruise off, tow/haul on, tow haul off, 68-69ish mph, 60-62ish mph, nothing mattered. The best I could do was barely 10 @ 65 on flat spots. I checked the lie o meter several times by hand between fill ups and it was always very accurate. Bottom line is I get 9 mpg towing. Just doesnt seem right to me. On the plus side I had zero issues with the truck or the trailer. The motor NEVER runs out of power. I may have touched the floor once and it would have continued accelerating if I'd have left it there. Pulls like a freight train. Camping at Frisco Woods Campground was awesome (we plan to go back). Had a great time and weather was awesome.


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Welcome to the world of tighter federal emissions standards. Something had to give and it was mileage to meet what the fed demanded.

One of my work buds found out the same thing with his new 2010 Duramax. It dropped almost 5 towing mpg from the older one he had.

Don't worry, there will eventually be an aftermarket "fix" for you. EGR bypass was a popular one for the 6.0 PSDs.

JR


----------



## shaston (Jul 2, 2009)

i get about the same with my 08 6.4 PSD while towing. The DPF regen cycles really hurt the fuel economy. My trailer is about 6800lbs empty and 7200 ready to camp. There are plenty of mode that can be done to increase the mileage but they void the warranty and cost around $1800.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I got just about 10mpg with mine when I had the OB. That was towing at 65mph. One thing with the Diesel is that with a gasser if you have headwinds or a uphill grade you know it. With the diesel, it doesn't tell you until you reach the gas station...









How many miles do you have on it? My mpg was still improving at 30k miles.

BTW, I also would get better fuel economy in the Rockies pulling passes than I would in the Plains with a headwind...


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Common problem with that model ford. We dont have a single 6.4 ford in our fleet because of the same problem. The guys who use em last a few months and quit because they cant get mpgs. Now our company has just quit hiring them.

You should be towing a large 5er getting that mpg.

I just pulled a 13600lb heartland Landmark to Portland, Or. My gross weight was 23700 lbs.I got 11.3 mpg at 61 mph on the last trip. That was between elkhart and cheyenne. After cheyenne I still got 10 on up to portland. That mpg number would make me sick if I were towing an outback with a diesel. Those landmarks are huge and have a flat front with the AC sitting just shy of the height of a semi trailer. I always get 10 or better with em so I tow em often cause they pay extra. The 6.4 ford guys avg 7mpgs with em. It just makes em sick.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> I got just about 10mpg with mine when I had the OB. That was towing at 65mph. One thing with the Diesel is that with a gasser if you have headwinds or a uphill grade you know it. With the diesel, it doesn't tell you until you reach the gas station...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get better mpg pulling mtns with a dpf truck.. Less regens is why. The harder the engine works the fewer regens you have. A wide open throttle makes the heat that is needed to burn the soot before it reaches the dpf. Then going down mtns you are at off throttle so little soot is made too.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

muttbike said:


> Welcome to the world of tighter federal emissions standards. Something had to give and it was mileage to meet what the fed demanded.
> 
> One of my work buds found out the same thing with his new 2010 Duramax. It dropped almost 5 towing mpg from the older one he had.
> 
> ...


There are plenty of delete mods available, but you lose the warranty. I dont care about warranties myself, but I also do all my own work.


----------

